# White blood cell count/neutrophils



## flashy09

My doctor didn't say anything was wrong, but when I looked at my results my WBC and Neutrophils are marked as high (13.2, 9.8). I don't have an infection that I am aware of. Is this serious? I am hoping not as nobody mentioned it. Thanks!


----------



## Honeybear1976

Firstly I do think they would have said if they at all concerned about it, but as it is so very slightly over the upper limit of normal I wouldn't worry anyway :hugs:


----------



## Skyeyes

Mine we off and and had no idea, but 4 weeks later diagnosed with bladder/kidney infection. just keep an eye out for that. Had stomach cramping and back ache before I knew anything and my belly started hurting.

Upper limits of WBC is 12000. You are just over and they say they usually signals an infection. They will probably keep and eye on you. Good luck.


----------



## Cookiedog

Hi, 
this answer is much delayed, but it is normal for pregnant women to have a higher than normal neutrophil count. I used to work in a haematology lab, and this is considered a normal result during pregnancy.It will return to normal after pregnancy. Hope this helps!


----------



## JaydensMommy1

I too have high WBC and neutrophil count. Dr has said nothing and I have no infection. We are ok:) been like that for 17 weeks too


----------



## NashiPear

Hi everyone, 

I might keep an eye on this thread. I am currently pprom (ruptured membranes) and now at high risk of infection, so they are taking my blood twice a week when I go in for monitoring and wait for the results. I have no idea about WBC and they don't give me stats or anything (at least at the moment- I have only just started). I am curious to find out more about the blood testing and what they look for and limits etc.

I have to report back to hospital if my temp goes above 37.5 degrees celcius or have flu like symptoms. Typically, my toddler gave me a cold and my nose has been stuffed up badly for a while now..... it freaks me out... but so far my bloods have been fine and they have let me go home.

What are the neutraphils and what do they measure them for?


----------

